# Stubben Imperator vs. Siegfried



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have pictures of the saddles you are considering? 

From what I looked up the Imperator seems to offer a lot more support than the Siefried but it's going to depend on how it fits you as well. Generally speaking Stubben are really nicely made saddles and I rode in one for a few years back when I was in my teens and loved it.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, I bought the Imperator and will be picking it up this weekend. It seems like it will be good for the little bit of jumping I want to do, and I got it at a good price so that I can resell it if it doesn't work well for me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Seems like you already made up your mind, but I have an old Stubben Siegfried and I love it. I don't jump though, so I am not much help.


----------

